# Friendliest vs least friendly people?



## Saigon

So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?

Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference. 

My Top 5 Friendliest:

1) Syria 
2) Rwanda
3) Ghana
4) Georgia
5) USA

Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget. 

My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly

1) Russia
2) Belarus
3) The Ukraine
4) India
5) Peru

It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.


----------



## Bfgrn

Saigon said:


> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.



People do not make wars; governments do.
Ronald Reagan

It is truly sad what is happening in Syria. Have you ever been to Iran? The Persian culture is one of the oldest.

How about Poland?

I have some Russian friends (living in America), they are very generous, appreciative and genuine.

Maybe it's the environment they live in?

The angry people are those people who are most afraid.
Dr. Robert Anthony


----------



## Saigon

bfgrn - 

I thought the Polish people were lovely, a nice balance between being friendly and approachable, but never kind of in-your-face or overbearing. Just polite and calm. 

The funny thing is that I've heard some amazing stories from travellers in Russia of real warmth, generosity and openness, so either I've just been unlucky, or its something that I maybe don't fit in there as I seem to in other parts of the world. I just can't home many times I've walked into a hotel or cafe and been treated like I just shat on the flood on my way in. 

I've never been to Ian, but hope to go next year. I've wanted to go for years, but it sometimes hasn't felt like the best time to go. I hear the Iranian people are just wonderful.


----------



## Lipush

Japanese are very friendly!


----------



## Bfgrn

Saigon said:


> bfgrn -
> 
> I thought the Polish people were lovely, a nice balance between being friendly and approachable, but never kind of in-your-face or overbearing. Just polite and calm.
> 
> The funny thing is that I've heard some amazing stories from travellers in Russia of real warmth, generosity and openness, so either I've just been unlucky, or its something that I maybe don't fit in there as I seem to in other parts of the world. I just can't home many times I've walked into a hotel or cafe and been treated like I just shat on the flood on my way in.
> 
> I've never been to Ian, but hope to go next year. I've wanted to go for years, but it sometimes hasn't felt like the best time to go. I hear the Iranian people are just wonderful.



The Poles and the Russians are very similar heritage wise. I do know that the Poles are among the most courageous. During the Nazi invasion, the Polish cavalry charged German tanks with sabres and lances. And of all the Eastern Bloc satellites, they defiantly stood up to the Russians...


----------



## Saigon

Bfgrn said:


> The Poles and the Russians are very similar heritage wise. I do know that the Poles are among the most courageous. During the Nazi invasion, the Polish cavalry charged German tanks with sabres and lances. And of all the Eastern Bloc satellites, they defiantly stood up to the Russians...



No doubt, but as a country to travel in, I found Poland very different. There is always so much luck involved, but I have also met a lot of people who found travel in Russia difficult because of the sheer lack of what we might call a customer-service culture. 

To some extent I think it exists in all of the former Eastern Block countries, but Poland seems to have moved on. I also found people nice in Moldova and many of the other once-Soviet states.


----------



## editec

Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.

But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.


----------



## sfcalifornia

editec said:


> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.



I agree.  In fact, my last trip to Paris last year, we were BLOWN AWAY by how friendly the Parisians were.  Every single one we encountered.   

I've always had a ball with the Aussies, in their country and out.  Super friendly!

The Japanese were incredibly friendly and hospitable.  I loved every minute in their wonderful country.  

I hate to generalize when it comes to unfriendly people because I know there are friendly people wherever one goes but on the whole, we didn't get a warm, fuzzy feeling from the Croatians.   But when you look at their history of being so oppressed by the Venetians, you can kind of understand why.

The people of the Seychelles weren't my favorite either but who knows, if I were to go again I might have an entirely different experience.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.



Bummer about India!!  I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience there.  I had a wonderful time there and I have to say, as an amateur photographer, the Indians made THE BEST photo subjects.  They love having their pics taken.  No doubt, southern India is much easier to travel around than northern India.  The hawkers and beggars in northern India around the sights drove me nuts.


----------



## Saigon

editec said:


> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.



The French seem to have a bad reputation, but I've never understood why. People have always seemed perfectly nice to me, and my French is fairly terrible!

Aussies are always very friendly, definitely.


----------



## Saigon

sfcalifornia said:


> Bummer about India!!  I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience there.  I had a wonderful time there and I have to say, as an amateur photographer, the Indians made THE BEST photo subjects.  They love having their pics taken.  No doubt, southern India is much easier to travel around than northern India.  The hawkers and beggars in northern India around the sights drove me nuts.



I had a great experience in India, but the people weren't as much a part of making it special as the sites and general intensity of the country were. I do think India is a must-see because there is nowhere like it, but part of what makes it so special is also how tough it can be. 

I was only in the north, so I may have chosen the wrong end of the country, but the hawkers were certainly terrible. But in general I also found people argumentative and so set on ripping tourists off that every transacation started to seem like a battle to the death!!


----------



## westwall

Saigon said:


> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.








Ahhhhh yes, Rwanda, where hacking someone to bits with a machete is a sign of friendship.

Of course....when you've murdered everyone that you didn't like I guess you could afford to be "friendly" after that.....till you find the next group to be unfriendly to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3DrvrrSgHI]Rwanda Genocide documentary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Saigon

Westwall - 

Rwanda is a tremendously friendly country - ask anyone who has been there. 

I imagine most of us who have been there presume that the facts of the genocide in 1994 would mean the country is austere, tramatised and dark, but quite the opposite is true. The darkness is there, at times, but it's not something a tourist would see unless they go looking for it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

One of my favorite songs is "Leningrad" by Billy Joel.  Countries are full of _people_, and I believe that the instinct of all people is to be good to all of their fellow people.

My favorite line of the song:
"So my child, and I, came to this place
To meet him eye, to eye, and face to face
He made my daughter laugh
Then we embraced
We never knew what friends we had
Until we came to Leningrad"

That was written in the midst of the cold war... about 2 mortal enemies who come together because of a child.

There is no such thing as friendly vs. unfriendly people.


----------



## Saigon

Old School - 

I do think you are largely correct. There is a huge amount of luck involved in who I happen to bump into on the street, and is that peron helpful or completely hostile. Particulaly if we are only in a country for a week, it's not easy to get a handle on what the culture is all about. 

But from a tourist's perspective, some people genuinely do see to be more hospitable. I think there is a large cultural issue there - some people seem to smile more, laugh more, and find hospitality ver natural. Other peoples can be more shy, more introspective. It doesn't make them bad people, but it can make tourism a little harder.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Saigon said:


> Old School -
> 
> I do think you are largely correct. There is a huge amount of luck involved in who I happen to bump into on the street, and is that peron helpful or completely hostile. Particulaly if we are only in a country for a week, it's not easy to get a handle on what the culture is all about.
> 
> But from a tourist's perspective, some people genuinely do see to be more hospitable. I think there is a large cultural issue there - some people seem to smile more, laugh more, and find hospitality ver natural. Other peoples can be more shy, more introspective. It doesn't make them bad people, but it can make tourism a little harder.



Fair enough.  In that case I propose New Zealand.  Absolutely and astoundingly beautiful.  Wonderful people.  Try the "Tui" beer.

The world is a wonderful place : )


----------



## Saigon

I love New Zealand!

I would also rate it about the most beautiful country on earth, with terrific people. I wish I could get back there more often. 

Certainly the beer culture is extraordinary. For me it is right up there with Belgium and Czech. Tui isn't one of my favourites - I prefer Three Boys, Galbraiths, 8Wire...all of those little boutique breweries scattered around the country.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Saigon said:


> I love New Zealand!
> 
> I would also rate it about the most beautiful country on earth, with terrific people. I wish I could get back there more often.
> 
> Certainly the beer culture is extraordinary. For me it is right up there with Belgium and Czech. Tui isn't one of my favourites - I prefer Three Boys, Galbraiths, 8Wire...all of those little boutique breweries scattered around the country.



I went on a trip during college a few years ago.  Wasn't a beer connoisseur at the time.  I hope to start a family soon and take them there one day.  That's the only place I've been outside the U.S. besides Mexico and Canada and it was amazing.


----------



## westwall

Saigon said:


> Westwall -
> 
> Rwanda is a tremendously friendly country - ask anyone who has been there.
> 
> I imagine most of us who have been there presume that the facts of the genocide in 1994 would mean the country is austere, tramatised and dark, but quite the opposite is true. The darkness is there, at times, but it's not something a tourist would see unless they go looking for it.







Sure it is...they killed everyone they didn't like...and I've been to Rwanda thank you very much.  I've been to most of the crappy places in Africa.  And I've also been to the nice ones.  Botswana for instance is a very nice country as is Zambia or Tanzania.  Gambia wasn't bad either come to think of it.


----------



## westwall

TheOldSchool said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old School -
> 
> I do think you are largely correct. There is a huge amount of luck involved in who I happen to bump into on the street, and is that peron helpful or completely hostile. Particulaly if we are only in a country for a week, it's not easy to get a handle on what the culture is all about.
> 
> But from a tourist's perspective, some people genuinely do see to be more hospitable. I think there is a large cultural issue there - some people seem to smile more, laugh more, and find hospitality ver natural. Other peoples can be more shy, more introspective. It doesn't make them bad people, but it can make tourism a little harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  In that case I propose New Zealand.  Absolutely and astoundingly beautiful.  Wonderful people.  Try the "Tui" beer.
> 
> The world is a wonderful place : )
Click to expand...






I have to agree.  Kiwi's are the friendliest folks I've ever been around, even more so than Aussies who are also very nice.  They have the best beer too!  My particular favourite is brewed in Nelson called Montieths Bitter (though they have other brews as well) far superior to DB or Steinlager.


----------



## Unkotare

Keep in mind that how friendly or unfriendly the 'other' is reflects at least as much on _you_; your attitude, expectations, preconceived notions or prejudices.


----------



## Saigon

westwall said:


> I have to agree.  Kiwi's are the friendliest folks I've ever been around, even more so than Aussies who are also very nice.  They have the best beer too!  My particular favourite is brewed in Nelson called Montieths Bitter (though they have other brews as well) far superior to DB or Steinlager.



Monteiths do some great beers - though I believe they are actually from the West Coast, not Nelson. They were bought by one of the corporate giants a few years back, but still make good beers. 



> .they killed everyone they didn't like.



Actually, no, the killing was tribal. By and large, Hutu killed the minority Tutsi, who were seen as having dominated and controlled power in the country. It's a complex story to understand, although the Clinton-funded museum in Kigali does a good job of explaining it. It's surprising that you say you've been there, but didn't know the genocide was tribal. 

I am sure there are tourists who don't like Rwanda, but in my experience westerners tend to be hugely impressed by the country but because of its amazing development, but also because of how lovely the people are. These days it is one of the strongest economies in Africa, and it shows in all the new buildings and roads around the capital, especially.


----------



## Rocko

editec said:


> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.



When I visited France I expected the worst, but to my surprise they were the nicest people. They definetly don't deserve the rep they get.


----------



## AquaAthena

Unkotare said:


> Keep in mind that how friendly or unfriendly the 'other' is reflects at least as much on _you_; your attitude, expectations, preconceived notions or prejudices.



Yes, to all. If you approach another with a smile on your face, a friendly attitude and open body language, almost anyone will be gracious to you. I love Canadians and New Zealanders. They are especially reciprocal.


----------



## Saigon

AquaAthena said:


> Yes, to all. If you approach another with a smile on your face, a friendly attitude and open body language, almost anyone will be gracious to you. I love Canadians and New Zealanders. They are especially reciprocal.



Almost anyone!!!

I do think all travellers should go into the world with a smile and prepared to take whatever comes, but unfortunately it doesn't always work. 

Sometimes there are clear reasons - I was in Mozambique shortly after the war finished and found people traumatised and insular; in parts of the Philippines people seemed hostile perhaps because of sectarian violence...at other times it just seems the culture isn't terribly hospitable.


----------



## AquaAthena

Saigon said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to all. If you approach another with a smile on your face, a friendly attitude and open body language, almost anyone will be gracious to you. I love Canadians and New Zealanders. They are especially reciprocal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost anyone!!!
> 
> I do think all travellers should go into the world with a smile and prepared to take whatever comes, *but unfortunately it doesn't always work.
> *
> Sometimes there are clear reasons - I was in Mozambique shortly after the war finished and found people traumatised and insular; in parts of the Philippines people seemed hostile perhaps because of sectarian violence...at other times it just seems the culture isn't terribly hospitable.
Click to expand...

*
"but unfortunately it doesn't always work."*

Right! Which is why I said, *"almost"* anyone. I am sure you have visited many more countries than I, and some that you mentioned, I wouldn't wanted to have visited, in recent times.


----------



## Saigon

Athena - 

The funny thing is that some of the poorest countries I have been to, and some of the most scarred, have been the best experiences. 

Syria and Rwanda I mentioned here, but also countries like Togo and Burundi stand out as places where people really made an effort to be welcoming. There is just no telling what kind of reception we'll get when we arrive. Which is all part of the fun, of course.


----------



## Esmeralda

sfcalifornia said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  In fact, my last trip to Paris last year, we were BLOWN AWAY by how friendly the Parisians were.  Every single one we encountered.
> 
> I've always had a ball with the Aussies, in their country and out.  Super friendly!
> 
> The Japanese were incredibly friendly and hospitable.  I loved every minute in their wonderful country.
> 
> I hate to generalize when it comes to unfriendly people because I know there are friendly people wherever one goes but on the whole, we didn't get a warm, fuzzy feeling from the Croatians.   But when you look at their history of being so oppressed by the Venetians, you can kind of understand why.
> 
> The people of the Seychelles weren't my favorite either but who knows, if I were to go again I might have an entirely different experience.
Click to expand...


I was in Paris two weeks this winter. Everyone was lovely to me.  

I often spend the summer in one or another European country.  One year I spent the summer on the Cote d'Azur.  The people were lovely, warm,  helpful, and friendly.  I remember one day I was walking out of a shop and putting my change in my wallet.  I dropped a penny (Euro cent), and this little boy ran after it and brought it back to me. It was so sweet, and pretty much an example of how nice everyone was to me that summer.  Another memory is one day when I went to a bakery near my apartment.  The server took a great deal of trouble picking out the nicest baguette for me, simply, it seemed, because I was a visitor and was trying out my rudimentary French.  I felt like they appreciated that I made the effort to speak French.  Out of my various travels, I remember the people in that town on the Cote d'Azur as being the warmest and most pleasant.

However, in general, I don't find the people of one country nicer than that of another; imo, there will always be some grumpy people, no matter where you go, but, in general, most people are nice.  I've been in places were single women are not very welcome, and I've sat at tables in cafes where I've been ignored and had to go to the bar or counter to get some attention.  That's not friendly, but it's a cultural attitude.  The more I travel, the less I ever experience rude people.  Has something to do with the vibes I'm  putting out, I think, not whether or not people in one country or another are grumpy.


----------



## Saigon

It's interesting that the French have such a poor reputation, but that so many of us have had great experiences there. 

Whether the reputation was ever deserved is hard to tell. But it does show that having a positive attitude can help. 



> That's not friendly, but it's a cultural attitude.



True, but it can be tiring when you are faced with it all day, every day. In an ideal world it perhaps shouldn't make any difference to us, but it certainly has me on occassions. 

Sometimes in the Ukraine people were so incredibly rude it was actually quite funny, and it became a bit of fun for me to go out of my way to be even nicer, but on other occassions, particularly when I was tired, it was hard to laugh off. Waiters didn't get great tips from me on those days!!


----------



## westwall

My wife is French and we own a flat on the Isle St. louis so are right in heart of medieval Paris and for the most part if people are boorish they are treated likewise.  I think that's true wherever you go.  I worked in Chennai for quite a while and found the Indian people to be quite nice as well for the most part but people being people there were the scumbags there too.

In general people are people, if you are open and smile a lot you get what you give for the most part.  I have never been to a country that was "bad" (people being people) and I've been to a lot of real crappers out there.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> It's interesting that the French have such a poor reputation, but that so many of us have had great experiences there.
> 
> Whether the reputation was ever deserved is hard to tell. But it does show that having a positive attitude can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not friendly, but it's a cultural attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it can be tiring when you are faced with it all day, every day. In an ideal world it perhaps shouldn't make any difference to us, but it certainly has me on occassions.
> 
> Sometimes in the Ukraine people were so incredibly rude it was actually quite funny, and it became a bit of fun for me to go out of my way to be even nicer, but on other occassions, particularly when I was tired, it was hard to laugh off. Waiters didn't get great tips from me on those days!!
Click to expand...


I have had a lot of people in other parts of the world, people who have traveled to America, tell me that Americans are very friendly.  Are they?  Are there any non-Americans on here who can say?  When you visit America, do you find Americans friendly?  Their reputation around the world (the stereoptype) is that they are loud and rather foolish and obnoixous.  Spoiled.  Many behave as if the rest of the world is something like Disneyland to them: there for their entertainment and meant to cater to them, and, though presenting a facade of other cultures and visions, essentially it should not be uncomfortably different from 'home.'


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda - 

I've always been really taken by how friendly American people are in America. I've really only had good experiences travelling in the US. 

Americans don't have the best reputation as travellers, and certainly can be obnoxious abroad. I have to say that travelling in Africa and the Middle East I've generally found Americans to be terrific; well-informed and generous, but in Europe Americans can be rude and terribly arrogant. It is something to do with the kind of people who travel to those parts of the world. 

Israelis seem to be a bit the same - charming and generous at home, but often unpleasant abroad.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Esmeralda -
> 
> I've always been really taken by how friendly American people are in America. I've really only had good experiences travelling in the US.
> 
> Americans don't have the best reputation as travellers, and certainly can be obnoxious abroad. I have to say that travelling in Africa and the Middle East I've generally found Americans to be terrific; well-informed and generous, but in Europe Americans can be rude and terribly arrogant. *It is something to do with the kind of people who travel to those parts of the world. *Israelis seem to be a bit the same - charming and generous at home, but often unpleasant abroad.



Well, I'm going to take exception to your statement about the 'kind of people who travel in those parts of the world,' as I travel in Europe a lot.  I have been told, however, often, that I'm not like an American, and, usually, people, if they don't know, assume I'm British or Canadian.  I don't ask for details, not anymore. 

The Worlds Worst and Best Tourists
Published Wednesday, March 07, 2012 
The Worlds Worst and Best Tourists
United States	20%
China	15%
France	14%
Japan	12%
Russia	11%
Korea	9%
India	9%
Germany	8%
Spain	7%
Britain	5%
Canada	5%
Italy	4%
The Netherlands	3%
Ireland	2%
Switzerland	2%
Australia	2%
Source: LivingSocial Vacation Survey conducted by Mandala Research
http://www.emirates247.com/news/wor...t-tourists-by-nationality-2012-03-06-1.446997


This is a worldwide survey, so not just about Europe, as far as I know.  I don't know what the criteria is.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda - 

Don't be offended - I didn't mean that ALL American (or Israeli) tourists travelling in Europe are terrible; only that because Europe is the first place many holidaying Americans visit, many haven't really learned how to travel well yet. Whereas in Africa and the ME I tend to meet more experienced travellers, and thus I think also people who are a bit wiser and perhaps more genuinely interested in culture and history etc. 

Those people also travel to Europe, of course, but they aren't always the majority.


----------



## Lipush

Americans are very friendly.

And Israelis? LMAO. Don't go there. European or American that visits Israel will get a culture shock for sure. ha!


----------



## Lipush

Saigon said:


> Esmeralda -
> 
> I've always been really taken by how friendly American people are in America. I've really only had good experiences travelling in the US.
> 
> Americans don't have the best reputation as travellers, and certainly can be obnoxious abroad. I have to say that travelling in Africa and the Middle East I've generally found Americans to be terrific; well-informed and generous, but in Europe Americans can be rude and terribly arrogant. It is something to do with the kind of people who travel to those parts of the world.
> 
> Israelis seem to be a bit the same - charming and generous at home, but often unpleasant abroad.



My parents' first time visiting USA was I believe in the 70's. They were shocked about how kind and generous the American people were.

But times changed, the world changed, now sadly is "chasing the cash" age, which influences the best of us


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bfgrn said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People do not make wars; governments do.
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> It is truly sad what is happening in Syria. Have you ever been to Iran? The Persian culture is one of the oldest.
> 
> How about Poland?
> 
> I have some Russian friends (living in America), they are very generous, appreciative and genuine.
> 
> Maybe it's the environment they live in?
> 
> The angry people are those people who are most afraid.
> Dr. Robert Anthony
Click to expand...




> I have some Russian friends (living in America)


Transplanted communist former KGB members.


----------



## NoNukes

Saigon said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French seem to have a bad reputation, but I've never understood why. People have always seemed perfectly nice to me, and my French is fairly terrible!
> 
> Aussies are always very friendly, definitely.
Click to expand...


My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.


----------



## idb

NoNukes said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French seem to have a bad reputation, but I've never understood why. People have always seemed perfectly nice to me, and my French is fairly terrible!
> 
> Aussies are always very friendly, definitely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.
Click to expand...


I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.

I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.

It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!

I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
It's just courtesy I think.


----------



## NoNukes

idb said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French seem to have a bad reputation, but I've never understood why. People have always seemed perfectly nice to me, and my French is fairly terrible!
> 
> Aussies are always very friendly, definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
Click to expand...


I found that the French did not like it when my sister in law attempted to speak French, they preferred that we spoke English.


----------



## NoNukes

Saigon said:


> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.



In my travels around Europe, I have always found the Dutch to be very friendly and accombadating.


----------



## idb

NoNukes said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found that the French did not like it when my sister in law attempted to speak French, they preferred that we spoke English.
Click to expand...


Yep, I'm certain that's why they spoke to me in English...it wasn't just to be nice, it was to stop the torture to their ears.


----------



## Esmeralda

idb said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The French seem to have a bad reputation, but I've never understood why. People have always seemed perfectly nice to me, and my French is fairly terrible!
> 
> Aussies are always very friendly, definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
Click to expand...


This is a very good point.  If  you just try to speak a little of their language, it makes a big difference. People all over the world get annoyed with English speakers who expect everyone everywhere they go to speak English.


----------



## Meathead

Esmeralda said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and her sister went to Paris on a business trip and found the French VERY friendly. The following year they went again with my brother in law and I accompanying them, and they found the French to be just the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a very good point.  If  you just try to speak a little of their language, it makes a big difference. People all over the world get annoyed with English speakers who expect everyone everywhere they go to speak English.
Click to expand...

That is hardly surprising. All non-native English speakers expect to use English in countries in which they do not understand the native language.

Although American, I have only lived 17 of my 57 years (mostly in my 20s and 30s) in the US. I am essentially a tourist when I visit the US these days and I am always surprised by the friendliness of Americans, usually outside the big cities.

Americans as tourists can be very annoying. I live in Prague and there is certainly no dearth of young Americans traveling about. While they are a lot less offensive than the Brits with their binge drinking and stag parties, the constant use of "like" especially by young American girls drives me bonkers. I don't know why, but I feel like gaging them, although of course I never have.


----------



## Bleipriester

hmmm
When I was ten, I learned what it means to be German in the Netherlands. The Dutch children pointed with strange hand signals at us and called us Nazis.

When I was 14 in Protugal, the boys shouted "Cheil Chitler" and "Sheiss Chude". The girls were amazing! Narrow jeans, cigerette in the hand, touching my thighs while having an erotic undertone: "Não voltar para a Alemanha."
When the German TV show finished, we took the German bus to the cinema, where "Saving Private Ryan" runned. Some Portuguese in German uniforms cheered the landing scene.


----------



## Bfgrn

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which countries have you found to be the friendliest, and which the least friendly?
> 
> Obviously there is a lot of luck involved, but even so - friendly people can make a huge difference.
> 
> My Top 5 Friendliest:
> 
> 1) Syria
> 2) Rwanda
> 3) Ghana
> 4) Georgia
> 5) USA
> 
> Tragic as the events in Syria are right now, I'll never forget the openness and helpfulness of the people there. The amount of times we got invited for coffee, offered the best seats on the bus or even given free treats in shops is something I'll never forget.
> 
> My Bottom 5 & Least Friendly
> 
> 1) Russia
> 2) Belarus
> 3) The Ukraine
> 4) India
> 5) Peru
> 
> It's a shame to have 3 Eastern European countries in my Bottom 5, but there is something about the mentality in that part of the world that doesn't work for me. I know Russian people can be amazingly generous and hospitable, but I've rarely experienced it myself. Instead I've more got the surly, grumpy and sometimes openly hostile responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People do not make wars; governments do.
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> It is truly sad what is happening in Syria. Have you ever been to Iran? The Persian culture is one of the oldest.
> 
> How about Poland?
> 
> I have some Russian friends (living in America), they are very generous, appreciative and genuine.
> 
> Maybe it's the environment they live in?
> 
> The angry people are those people who are most afraid.
> Dr. Robert Anthony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Russian friends (living in America)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transplanted communist former KGB members.
Click to expand...


Yea, that's it...

Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.


----------



## Saigon

Bfgrn said:


> Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.



Yes, maybe so! 

My feeling is that some of the ex-communist countries are less friendly because communism taught people to fear strangers amd travellers - certainly I was told this by a Latvian, and I can see her point of view.


----------



## Esmeralda

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very good point.  If  you just try to speak a little of their language, it makes a big difference. People all over the world get annoyed with English speakers who expect everyone everywhere they go to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is hardly surprising. All non-native English speakers expect to use English in countries in which they do not understand the native language.
> 
> Although American, I have only lived 17 of my 57 years (mostly in my 20s and 30s) in the US. I am essentially a tourist when I visit the US these days and I am always surprised by the friendliness of Americans, usually outside the big cities.
> 
> Americans as tourists can be very annoying. I live in Prague and there is certainly no dearth of young Americans traveling about. While they are a lot less offensive than the Brits with their binge drinking and stag parties, the constant use of "like" especially by young American girls drives me bonkers. I don't know why, but I feel like gaging them, although of course I never have.
Click to expand...


I was on a tram in Prague one time and two young American women got on, college students I think.   It was summer and my impression was they were traveling.  They began talking, in English, and every other word was fuck.  I imagined they thought most people didn't understand them because they spoke English, but most people everywhere know what fuck is.  I was so annoyed with them.  Their behavior was so crass.

I realize it is not surprising that English is widely spoken and that non-native English speakers depend on using it when they travel.  My point was that people in many countries are very annoyed that NATIVE ENGLISH SPEAKERS never bother to learn, at least to some extent, the language of the country they are visiting.


----------



## Rocko

Bfgrn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> People do not make wars; governments do.
> Ronald Reagan
> 
> It is truly sad what is happening in Syria. Have you ever been to Iran? The Persian culture is one of the oldest.
> 
> How about Poland?
> 
> I have some Russian friends (living in America), they are very generous, appreciative and genuine.
> 
> Maybe it's the environment they live in?
> 
> The angry people are those people who are most afraid.
> Dr. Robert Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Russian friends (living in America)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Transplanted communist former KGB members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that's it...
> 
> Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.
Click to expand...


Does every thread have to be a battle of liberal and conservative?


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, maybe so!
> 
> My feeling is that some of the ex-communist countries are less friendly because communism taught people to fear strangers amd travellers - certainly I was told this by a Latvian, and I can see her point of view.
Click to expand...


I have been to Hungary a few times and to the Czech Republic for a summer.  I found the people in both countries to be quite nice.  Also been to Slovakia, Albania (spent a summer there), Croatia, and Montenegro.  No problems.  Like I said, you can find grumpy people everywhere.  

Talking about the French, I just remembered a Canadian woman talking about how rude the French are and she related an incident she had when she arrived in Paris and how completely rude the ticker seller was in the Metro station.  That led me to think abut my recent trip to Paris.  The first day I was there I went to the Metro ticket window. I was going to be there 2 weeks, so I wanted to get the best deal for two weeks. The man there spent so much time explaining all the options for me and helping me choose what I wanted, I was surprised.  I travel a lot and the people who sell tickets at those type of places are rarely that patient and helpful.  If people are rude or impatient in those kind of jobs, it is usually because they are very busy or have been swamped all day before you got there, or they've been dealing with a lot of rude travelers or tourists for hours.  It isn't because they are inherently unpleasant people. That's my opinion.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rocko said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transplanted communist former KGB members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's it...
> 
> Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to be a battle of liberal and conservative?
Click to expand...


Some people are just dumb enough to think so.  Their whole world perspective is about conservative and liberal. They live in a two dimensional universe.


----------



## Saigon

> I have been to Hungary a few times and to the Czech Republic for a summer. I found the people in both countries to be quite nice. Also been to Slovakia, Albania (spent a summer there), Croatia, and Montenegro. No problems. Like I said, you can find grumpy people everywhere.



I've enjoyed all of those countries, too, and also Romania, Moldova etc. Possibly it is because cities like Budapest and Prague have experienced plenty of tourism, or possibly it is a cultural aspect of Russia, but the problems seem to start further east.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> I have been to Hungary a few times and to the Czech Republic for a summer. I found the people in both countries to be quite nice. Also been to Slovakia, Albania (spent a summer there), Croatia, and Montenegro. No problems. Like I said, you can find grumpy people everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed all of those countries, too, and also Romania, Moldova etc. Possibly it is because cities like Budapest and Prague have experienced plenty of tourism, or possibly it is a cultural aspect of Russia, but the problems seem to start further east.
Click to expand...


Who knows?  Maybe they were always like that.


----------



## idb

Esmeralda said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's it...
> 
> Ironic, of all the countries mentioned on this thread, the most conservative is Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does every thread have to be a battle of liberal and conservative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are just dumb enough to think so.  Their whole world perspective is about conservative and liberal. They live in a two dimensional universe.
Click to expand...


I thought it was quite funny though.


----------



## Unkotare

Consider what the folks you considered "unfriendly" thought of _you_ at the time.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that has a lot of business dealings with Italians.
> He has always considered them arrogant a#@eholes and none of them spoke English.
> 
> I went over there a couple of years back and found them perfectly nice.
> Before I went I spent a couple of months trying to teach myself a little Italian.
> I found that after I'd mangled enough of their language trying to say hello and introducing myself, they almost always started speaking English to me.
> When I asked him if he had ever tried to learn any Italian he said 'no'.
> 
> It seems he has the old British tourist attitude that if you speak to the fuzzy-wuzzies loud enough they should understand what you're trying to say!
> 
> I found exactly the same with the French...I tried to resurrect some of my old schoolboy French and they were always nice in return...in English.
> It's just courtesy I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very good point.  If  you just try to speak a little of their language, it makes a big difference. People all over the world get annoyed with English speakers who expect everyone everywhere they go to speak English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is hardly surprising. All non-native English speakers expect to use English in countries in which they do not understand the native language.
> 
> Although American, I have only lived 17 of my 57 years (mostly in my 20s and 30s) in the US. I am essentially a tourist when I visit the US these days and I am always surprised by the friendliness of Americans, usually outside the big cities.
> 
> Americans as tourists can be very annoying. I live in Prague and there is certainly no dearth of young Americans traveling about. While they are a lot less offensive than the Brits with their binge drinking and stag parties, *the constant use of "like" especially by young American girls drives me bonkers.* I don't know why, but I feel like gaging them, although of course I never have.
Click to expand...


LOL

Can you imagine what it's like living here and listening to it?  Drives me nuts too.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about India!!  I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience there.  I had a wonderful time there and I have to say, as an amateur photographer, the Indians made THE BEST photo subjects.  They love having their pics taken.  No doubt, southern India is much easier to travel around than northern India.  The hawkers and beggars in northern India around the sights drove me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great experience in India, but the people weren't as much a part of making it special as the sites and general intensity of the country were. I do think India is a must-see because there is nowhere like it, but part of what makes it so special is also how tough it can be.
> 
> I was only in the north, so I may have chosen the wrong end of the country, but the hawkers were certainly terrible. *But in general I also found people argumentative and so set on ripping tourists off that every transacation started to seem like a battle to the death!!*
Click to expand...


Yes, I know exactly what you mean.  I felt the same way in Vietnam a bit too.

But really, do go to Kerala in southern India if you can.


----------



## Saigon

SFC - 

I have been to Viet Nam twice, both during the 1990's, and at that stage people were very friendly and welcoming. I really enjoyed the people. But even by the second trip I noticed that it was sliding more towards the Thai style of a kind of faux-friendliness with a fairly relentless, must-sell drive behind it. That can be very, very tiring. 

I can understand that it is tough in markets, but the "please come and see my shop" routine is hard work in some cities. I am polite to the first hundred!! I think Accra, Cairo and Istanbul are the worst markets for that.


----------



## Political Junky

I've been lucky traveling, and got along with most. I like the French people, for the most part. I thought the German people were helpful, but encountering them as tourists in other countries, they can be rude.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

editec said:


> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.



Before a trip that included France, I had a doctor tell me that all French people were rude and nasty. I found just the opposite to be true and that doctor was always rude to his staff.

Once in a while, I have come across someone who was rude or unfriendly but, for the most part, I think that people treat you just the way you treat them. 

Esmeralda 





> I realize it is not surprising that English is widely spoken and that non-native English speakers depend on using it when they travel. My point was that people in many countries are very annoyed that NATIVE ENGLISH SPEAKERS never bother to learn, at least to some extent, the language of the country they are visiting.



I agree. When I had to have emergency health care, not one person I had to deal with did not speak impeccable English. That was the emergency room, the clinic, the doctor, the pharmacy and so on. 

We once stepped into a beauty salon in Paris to ask for directions to an ATM that my phone said was right under our feet. A young woman left what she was doing and came out on the street to help us. She spoke English, of course and at one point, actually apologized that her English wasn't better.

People in other countries are just like us - just trying to live their lives as well as they can. (That's true of illegals too.) Just be respectful and friendly and that's likely to be what you will get back. 

Thinking about this - one man who was rude was at a tourist stall on the Seine river in the shadow of Notre Dame. He was rude. No other word for it. OTOH, he had to deal with tourists all day!


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely enough the friendliest people I ever met traveling were the FRENCH.
> 
> But when I ran a youth hostel in Boston, the friendliest visitors were the Aussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before a trip that included France, I had a doctor tell me that all French people were rude and nasty. I found just the opposite to be true and that doctor was always rude to his staff.
> 
> Once in a while, I have come across someone who was rude or unfriendly but, for the most part, I think that people treat you just the way you treat them.
> 
> Esmeralda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it is not surprising that English is widely spoken and that non-native English speakers depend on using it when they travel. My point was that people in many countries are very annoyed that NATIVE ENGLISH SPEAKERS never bother to learn, at least to some extent, the language of the country they are visiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. When I had to have emergency health care, not one person I had to deal with did not speak impeccable English. That was the emergency room, the clinic, the doctor, the pharmacy and so on.
> 
> We once stepped into a beauty salon in Paris to ask for directions to an ATM that my phone said was right under our feet. A young woman left what she was doing and came out on the street to help us. She spoke English, of course and at one point, actually apologized that her English wasn't better.
> 
> People in other countries are just like us - just trying to live their lives as well as they can. (That's true of illegals too.) Just be respectful and friendly and that's likely to be what you will get back.
> 
> Thinking about this - one man who was rude was at a tourist stall on the Seine river in the shadow of Notre Dame. He was rude. No other word for it. OTOH, he had to deal with tourists all day!
Click to expand...


Yes. It's my experience that some of the people who have to deal with tourists all day long, especially in summer when the season is high, they can be rude, but I believe it is that they have to deal with tourists, masses of them, and often the tourists are thoughtless and rude themselves.  Those in the service industry, especially in places with a high amount of tourist, who never get grouchy must be saints.

I have also often experiened someone, in their own country, apologizing to me for not having better English.  I will often complement people on their good English, and they will say they're sorry it isn't better, which is embarrassing for me because their English is so very much better than when I try to speak their langauge.  

I have found the French people to be very pleasant and helpful, no different than anywhere else.  You generally get back what you give...if you are friendly and respectful, that is usually what you get in return.  Not always, but mostly.

In general, people in any one countr are pretty much the same as anywhere else and range in demeanor and attitude from one end of the spectrum to the other. Perhaps people in some places are less outgoing or more abrupt, but that is just surface stuff. Americans are steretyped as being loud and brash, but that is a stereotype based on the fact they are the ones who get noticed.  It's probably the same in any culture: the behavior that attracts notice is the one that creates the stereotype, while the reality is that people are individuals, not flocks of sheep, thinking and behaving in one way, no matter what their culture.

I work every day with large groups of people of one culture or another, and, believe me, each one is an individual and as different from each other, though they are the same culture, as any human being is different from another human being anywhere on the planet.


----------



## Sallow

Lipush said:


> Japanese are very friendly!



Depends.

I was in some of the smaller towns in Japan and got some pretty rude and cold stares.

Tokyo, however, was very friendly.


----------



## Sallow

Most unfriendly country for me was Greece. People were really rude and obnoxious. Followed by the Dominican Republic.

Most everywhere else I have visited was great.


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese are very friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> I was in some of the smaller towns in Japan and got some pretty rude and cold stares.
> 
> Tokyo, however, was very friendly.
Click to expand...



LOL. You got it backwards because you didn't understand what you were experiencing.


----------



## LoneLaugher

The people I met while working in the Philippines for a few months were very friendly. Happy.........content. 

I lived in Japan for several years......and the reputation they have for being friendly to visitors and tourists is well earned. Live and work there.....and like anywhere else.....you'll meet your share of assholes.


----------



## Unkotare

LoneLaugher said:


> The people I met while working in the Philippines for a few months were very friendly. Happy.........content.
> 
> I lived in Japan for several years......and the reputation they have for being friendly to visitors and tourists is well earned. Live and work there.....and like anywhere else.....you'll meet your share of assholes.





And the chances of that rose considerably while you were there.


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> Most unfriendly country for me was Greece. People were really rude and obnoxious. Followed by the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Most everywhere else I have visited was great.


Probably because you're a malaka.


----------



## yazi

In my frienslist
1) Rwanda
2) Ghana
and least friend
1)Belarus
2) The Ukraine


----------



## LoneLaugher

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people I met while working in the Philippines for a few months were very friendly. Happy.........content.
> 
> I lived in Japan for several years......and the reputation they have for being friendly to visitors and tourists is well earned. Live and work there.....and like anywhere else.....you'll meet your share of assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chances of that rose considerably while you were there.
Click to expand...


Oooh! Nice one!


----------



## Missourian

I have little interest in travel OCONUS,  but I travel all over the U.S.

Friendliest overall ... Mobile Alabama

Least friendly ... Edison New Jersey


----------

